

Europa infographic - IndianAstronaut
http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/europa/multimediaimagedetails.cfm?Subsite_IM_ID=8421&SiteID=4

======
anigbrowl
Needs some information (even if speculative) about temperature and energy
sources. The Daily Mail (of all places) has a more informative introdution:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2848739/Europ...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2848739/Europa-
seen-naked-eye-Nasa-remasters-90s-image-Jupiter-s-icy-moon-reveal-
unprecedented-detail.html)

Wikipedia's article is very good, as is typical of astronomy content there.

